# Thoughts on buying a restored rockwell table saw



## adellecave (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello all. I just found on my local craigslist a listing for a restored 1970's era Rockwell Delta contractor saw. The model number is 34-410. Here are some of the details:
Fully Restored 70's Era Rockwell.Model 10 Contractor's Table Saw 34-410
Currently wired for 110v
(but can be for 220v)
New Mobile Base
New Cords & 20 Amp Switch
New Dust Collection
New original insert & New Zero Clearance (not shown)
Original miter fence (not shown)
This saw is 100% dialed in and ready for work.

I can probably get it for $250. The pictures in the listing show it looking virtually brand new. Any thoughts and experiences with the saw? Am I asking for trouble or is this a find I shouldn't pass up? For what it's worth, I am probably somewhere between beginner and intermediate in terms of skills.

Thanks for any and all thoughts.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like a real gem. Go check it out. Make sure the trunions are not cracked. Wiggle the arbor.

Cross cut a 4-6 inch wide board, flip the cut ends and see it it is square. Also rip a board on it.

Could be a real gem!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw the pics…I'd be all over that!


----------



## bbjjj (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a 70's era Model 10 that I purchased new. I use it frequently. If you can get the saw you are interested in for $250 that is a great deal. That saw model is the one that all other manufacturers have copied (JET,GRIZZLY,POWERMATIC and others). In my opinion that saw is pretty much bullet proof and parts are still available.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I had an early seventies rockwell cont saw that we used as a job saw. 1.5 hp, 110vac or 220vac. Had expanded steel (may have been cast ?) wings and the stock fence which was slow in use. Couldnt tell you the model number but that would be like latin to me anyway. 
Anyhow it was one of the better cont type saws I have had. Probabley worth that but he may be pushing the envelope. I will say that I believe that that saw at that price is a much better deal than any saw out there for less than 700-800 bucks new. Good luck !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've only seen one Rockwell saw ,My father bought is at a garage sale ,he paid $20 for it that was
$20 to much. It looked like it was one of those $99 saws new. From what you say about this one it must be a much nicer saw.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Jim, I saw pics of the saw. It is SWEET! I can't believe the great shape it is in.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I just saw it also on NJ craiglist, its a no brainer. Not the exact rockwell I had but I have had 5-6 delta cont. (same saw) like that one. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Is this it???


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

This is why I have a very hard time understanding the rave about the new craftsmans, ridgids, portercables, dewalt saws and any other table mounted trunnion saw that folks spend hundreds of dollars on. There not even in the same leauge as this one. Certainly dont intend to offend anyone but when you can find one like this for three hundred or most times much less ? Just saying ! Go get it.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Right on cabmaker.


----------



## adellecave (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Seems unanimous.

William - that is in fact the saw. Sorry I didn't post the pictures in the first place. I posted from my phone and couldn't see how to add pictures.

I am sending the guy an email as we speak.

You guys are awesome! Thanks again.

Anthony


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Anthony if you get it, we expect a full report with tons of up close pics!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you do get it!


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

It obviously is a great deal! I can not disagree with anyone's post. Only thing is- would you rather have a unisaw? Do you think you might find yourself ripping 12/4 wood a lot?

It is a good deal, jump fast, if that is the saw you want. It is very similar to my delta contractors saw. But- one day soon, I will be looking for a unisaw.

Of course, if you find later you want something different, you can certainly get your money back on this.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

No kidding, gonna be expecting to hear about it tomorrow !


----------



## tuffruss (Nov 17, 2011)

Go for it you won't be sorry it'll last a lifetime and always be worth at least what you paid for it. Don't be folled by the copycats they are usually not even close in quality and durability.


----------



## adellecave (Jan 19, 2012)

The guy is staying firm at $300. Given the feedback I have received from all of you, I am inclined to still buy it. Stay tuned.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

DO IT!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Well ?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

BUY THE DANG SAW!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy0x52 (Feb 7, 2012)

waves hand like a jedi

You will buy the saw.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Had one like that for over 20 years,tried to wear it out. Couldn't do it. Upgraded to a Vega fence,put a 2hp motor on it,and preiodicly would put new bearings on the arbor. It cut as good after 20 years as my new Delta cabinet saw. 
Don't hesitate,this is a real work horse saw.
tom


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Well?

WELL???

Didja get it?


----------



## adellecave (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys. So sorry I have not replied sooner. I have been locked out from signing in after the server upgrade. This is the first time I have been able to sign in since my last post yesterday morning.

So I am happy to say I just returned from picking up the saw and i could not be more thrilled. As soon as I get it in my basement and set up, I will add pictures.

It's funny as I had a picture in my mind of the guy selling it and figured he's be an older, retired gentleman that took up restrations as a hobby to make some cash. It turns out the guy couldn't have been more than 30-35 years old. He was big into restoring muscle cars but no longer had the space to hold onto cars while restoring. He got into woodworking and general handyman work and found that he can use his mechanical skills to restore vintage power tools. He said his next project is a vintage unisaw from the 50's or 60's.

Stay tuned for pics and details!


----------



## adellecave (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is the first set of photos. I posted a link as when I added the pictures to this post, they were gigantic and cutting most of the image out. It's still sitting in my garage and has not been moved to it's final destination, but I wanted to share some preliminary shots. Thoughts?

http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj610/adellecave/


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You have done good, my friend.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Its about time Ant. That suspense was like waiting for the new walking dead series to start on sunday ! IVe always maintained that I would rather use that saw with a biese. fence than a uni with a lesser fence. You may consider a fence upgrade at some point but that is neither here nor there with occasional use. Enjoy the saw. JB


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice. Might want to get some paste wax down on that top real quick, keep it looking that nice.

When you get it to it's "forever home", you will want to check some alignments. Check blade to miter slot, of course. Then check fence to blade. Then, tip the blade 45 deg. and check blade to slot again.

Make a cut with the blade tipped, using the miter gage. Watch for burning, check if the cut is square. It may be off some- mine is- as long as you know there is a problem, you can plan accordingly.

They make a fancy adjustment system to fix that, but I figure it is way easier just to cut miters with the miter saw.

Good luck and have fun with it. Be careful moving it about, those things are heavy.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Man that is just a sweet saw. 15 amps too!!! Congrats. You did VERY well!!!!!!


----------



## adellecave (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. It will make it to it's final home hopefully tomorrow morning where I will take a bunch more pics and make any adjustments (I hope they are minor!).

cabmaker - It was driving me nuts getting all those emails with everyone wondering what I was doing and not being able to reply! And I will definitely consider a fence upgrade in the future. But I have to improve my skills significantly before I even think about about it ;-)

Dan - Thanks for the tip on laying down some wax. Never would have thought about it.

Bullet/Bertha/Tom - Thank you all for your encouraging words.

Jimmy - your jedi move worked. I was wondering how I got to the guys house without directions…my truck just kinda drove itself there. And I reached in my pocket and three crisp hundred appeared in my hand :-D

You guys are all awesome…stay tuned for more pics and a report on how it operates.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

That's the saw I've got. Had it for a long time. I took it apart two years ago and cleaned it up. It works for all functions but I find that it rips best. I have a 12" sliding miter saw for most cross cutting. It is a workhorse. The cost was about $500 way back. Can't imagine what it would cost now.

You can see it in the lower right corner of this shop picture.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I ve got a picture also of that saw in action in a shop I had about 28 yrs ago. All I gotta do now is figure out how to use the scanner and get em on the computer. That saw put my kids though school as well as put food on the table, guess thats one reason I like em. Wish I had kept one just to reminise over.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

What's wrong? no sawdust… must be something wrong. It's unnatural! Sorry Craftrsman on the lake- but that just ain't what I'm used to seeing!

The lake thing is familiar though. We are on water, but the shop looks out the other direction. If I see the lake, it is when I walk out back to take a leak.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Daniel, that saw in your pic has the splayed leg base. That was my favorite one of the 5-6 I ve owned. It was my observation that when delta intoduced the straight legs was just before overall quality declined.


----------



## adellecave (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys. Quick update and a question. The saw is staying in my garage for now as it is a beast and much too difficult to get into my basement right now. I wonder if it is necessary to make it into the basement, but that is for another day.

I have been playing around with it a bit and - damn - it cuts like butter! I put a new freud blade on it and also installed a PowerTwist belt which works great (not that there was really any issue with the existing belt!). I also put down a few coats of Johnsons Wax and dry lubed the appropriate parts.

My question relates to the extension wings. I clearly didn't do a good job when checking the saw to ensure they were completely level. I had a square with me that I used as a straightedge and I checked to see if the wings were level with the table top but only checked where the top and extension meet (which is perfectly leveled). If I place a longer straightedge from the table top across the full width of the wings, the middle of the wing is a bit higher than the edges. This is true for both wings. Basically, the two "humps" that run down the middle of the wings are higher than the two on the opposite outside edges.

So finally to my question…Will I have any luck removing them and applying pressure in the middle to try and flatten them out or will I be better off trying to buy two new wings? Doing some research, it seems I can buy them for about $40 a piece plus shipping directly from the Delta ServiceNet site.

Really appreciate your thoughts.

Best,

Anthony


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Boy Anthoney its about time you gave us a report again on that saw. On the stamped wings you have you can easily straighten them. You ll need to remove from the saw first (dont skip this one please !), lay on a flat and known to be fairly true surface ie: garage floor, workbench, etc. Whup the center area using a 3lb hammer and beefy block of wood.

On the wings, I wouldnt pay 40 bucks for new stamped wings, but I would gladly pay 80 bucks for cast iron wings, that is if I were to do anything to it. That machine just doesnt need much other than plugging in and going to work. Keep us posted,you are on everyones watchlist for the year ! JB


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I concur with the cast iron wings. Don't go looking for new stamped steel. Whatever you pay is too much. I would also suggest you don't go too crazy with the hammer and block idea. Take a couple of hits and test for level. You don't want to re-do anything.

Enjoy your saw! Use it. Use it alot! A year from now we want to hear how you need a bigger saw!!!


----------



## Geppetto4 (May 5, 2016)

Hi Anthony,

I am wondering if you are still happy with this saw?
I am looking at this CL post and thinking of buying.
http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/5558933772.html

Should I do it? Are you happy with the saw? I know I will have to do some restoring but I know it will be an upgrade from what I currently have.

Let me know.. thanks!

MS


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I have the same saw, $150 used 25yrs ago.
Those steel wings may have to be removed, and the mounting areas bent a little to get the wings to lay flat enough.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

The saw in question is a contractor's saw and has a table mounted trunion. It is probably a fairly nice contractor but is not necessarily an improvement over modern hybrid table saws. I can't say about Craftsman or Porter Cable but the Ridgid 3650 contractor saw I have for sale is a very fine saw and is easily a match or improvement over the Rockwell. For one thing, it has cast iron rather than stamped steel wings. The alignment has been stable and accurate for 10 years and it cuts as accurate as any. The fence is easy to adjust and is stable under load.

I do think the Rockwell is worth the asking price or more if it is in very good condition.



> This is why I have a very hard time understanding the rave about the new craftsmans, ridgids, portercables, dewalt saws and any other table mounted trunnion saw that folks spend hundreds of dollars on. There not even in the same leauge as this one. Certainly dont intend to offend anyone but when you can find one like this for three hundred or most times much less ? Just saying ! Go get it.
> 
> - cabmaker


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have an older model (Rockwell/Beaver #34050)it's 1981 model but all these old Rockwell table saws seem to have happy owners,I have had zero problem with it.
In general the fence on them eventually needs to be replaced with a better type like Biesemeyer ,so that will add to the final cost .
Mine with a one HP motor and a good full kerf 24 tooth ripping blade has gone through tons of Ash, Maple, Cherry.


----------



## Tideline77 (Apr 15, 2016)

any thoughts or knowledge on this CL saw

missing fence and rails

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/tls/5533310458.html

sorry to piggyback on your thread, but the saw looks similar

so I didn't want to make a new thread about it


----------

